
The ungrateful refugee: ‘We have no debt to repay’ - barrkel
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/apr/04/dina-nayeri-ungrateful-refugee
======
DarkKomunalec
"But what America did was a basic human obligation. It is the obligation of
every person born in a safer room to open the door when someone in danger
knocks. It is your duty to answer us, even if we don’t give you sugary success
stories. Even if we remain a bunch of ordinary Iranians, sometimes bitter or
confused. Even if the country gets overcrowded and you have to give up your
luxuries, and we set up ugly little lives around the corner, marring your
view. If we need a lot of help and local services, if your taxes rise and your
street begins to look and feel strange and everything smells like turmeric and
tamarind paste, and your favourite shop is replaced by a halal butcher, your
schoolyard chatter becoming ching-chongese and phlegmy “kh”s and “gh”s, and
even if, after all that, we don’t spend the rest of our days in grateful
ecstasy, atoning for our need."

If you accept the premise that the west should accept immigrants to help them,
there'd be hardly any fewer in need of help, while her example of what the
west would look like is exactly what would happen, and is happening:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE)

Fortunately westerners have very low population growth, so they leave plenty
of room for new arrivals.

